# Canon EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM Information



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 7, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href=""></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href=""></a></div>
<p><strong>The Canon EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM (Translation)

</strong>Here is some addition information about the new EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM.</p>
<ul>
<li>Reduced to a minimum focusing distance 0.39m is easy to shoot their proximity to the subject.</li>
<li>IS features enhanced photography degree at the hands of about four stops to give effective stabilizer for video recording and dynamic IS is equipped with a variety of new features in the environment can take sharp pictures can not be shaken.</li>
<li>Employing circular aperture EMD (Electronic drive aperture) mounted close to the original than by the light of the background</li>
<li>STM (Stepping Motor) AF operation of the motor is equipped with dramatically reduced noise and smooth movement of the AF drive control is possible.</li>
<li>CMOS AF camera equipped with a hybrid approach when using *, quiet and tender while shooting video movies implement Servo AF. (* June 2012 currently compatible devices EOS 650D)..</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## preppyak (Jun 7, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> quiet and tender while shooting video


Ha, that translation is great.


----------



## jsixpack (Jun 7, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> <ul>
> <li>STM (Stepping Motor) AF operation of the motor is equipped with dramatically reduced noise and smooth movement of the AF drive control is possible.</li>
> </ul>



STM is "the thing that isn't USM", right? Like on the 50f1.8 and other super-cheap lenses?

JSP


----------



## Lawliet (Jun 7, 2012)

STM in a lens seems to be a third option. The micromotor is the kind of motor you'd use in a ventilator or something, apply power and it spins. An STM allows for precise positioning - apply power and it moves exactly one step and holds that position with high torque, apply power in a different way and you get another step, with smart switching you have smooth motion. Like USM, but with the option to change the drive speed at will, might be handy for contrast detection continuous AF.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 8, 2012)

any indication of price? this lens looks like a winner for my parents on their 600D


----------



## Danack (Jun 8, 2012)

jsixpack said:


> STM is "the thing that isn't USM", right? Like on the c and other super-cheap lenses?



http://photo.net/equipment/canon/lens-motors

Ring Ultrasonic Motor = Fast, silent but quite 'fidgety' focusing with full-time manual focus. 

Micro Ultrasonic Motor = Slow, loud focusing, no manual focus in autofocus mode.

STM = Not either of the above. 
"So that the STM can also be quiet full-time manual focus, plus ultra-compact, it is a technology looking forward to future developments."

So probably faster focusing that micro USM, and slower and smoother focusing that ring USM.

For me this is a great 'going to the pub' lens. Even the little nifty fifty makes a 5D look too much like a professional camera and starts people getting antsy when you try to take pictures. A slightly wider and really slimline lens is awesome.


----------

